# Mobile bike repair



## sparty69 (6 Jun 2012)

Hi, I've not been on for a while but I would appreciate your feedback regarding my intention to set up a mobile bike repair service. Is this the kind of service you would use?. I am researching the whole business but, as yet, I have not invested any money and before I do I need some idea as to whether or not it is a viable business proposition. I appreciate that a lot of people on this forum will have the capability to carry out basic running maintenance and repair jobs on their bikes, however, I believe that there is a market out there for this kind of service. More and more people are getting into cycling, even if it is only as a casual user or as a means of saving money on fuel. Thanks in advance of your assistance. Andy.


----------



## musa (6 Jun 2012)

You need to do serious market research? You have to see wether people would go looking for a number for someone to come? 9/10 would probably just to their LBS. 

Next you'll have to consider ye area your in. What is the amount of cycling being done? And with that how far your willing to travel etc? Can you cost this in and afford the running total? Its all about reputation you'll need good quality parts if a customer requires it 

I wanted to use this service and that was only because I was at work and needed work doing to pass time


----------



## compo (6 Jun 2012)

I know a chap who does this service. He also works full time in a "proper" job to pay his bills. He claims there is no way he could make a full time living from it.


----------



## sparty69 (6 Jun 2012)

I'm working full time at the moment and so would not be relying on it to pay the bills initially. I work shifts and have the time inbetween to dedicate to building this business. I live in Glossop and would look to cover the Glossopdale/Tameside and East Manchester areas. I'm a keen cyclist and know that this area is a popular cyclists area and that there is a high volume of cyclists that live and work in the vicinity. Having done the Great Manchester Cycle event on Monday it is apparent just how big a potential market there is out there. I'm under no illusions that this is going to be a get rich quick business. It'll be hard work for little reward, but if I can make enough to cover my costs initially then I will be happy. From there I can build a reputation and customer base that may lead to bigger and better things. I will be cytech 2 trained as well before I start to advertise my services, I am keen to promote a professional image.


----------



## PpPete (6 Jun 2012)

Think about how you are going to advertise over your proposed catchement area?


----------



## defy-one (6 Jun 2012)

Go for it - if you break even initially - all good.

I would use a mobile mechanic if I could find one in my area


----------



## Scoosh (6 Jun 2012)

This has come up before, not surprisingly ... 

There may be other threads too ... 

A quick Search on the forum could be beneficial ...


----------



## sparty69 (6 Jun 2012)

Scoosh said:


> This has come up before, not surprisingly ...
> 
> There may be other threads too ...
> 
> A quick Search on the forum could be beneficial ...


 
Thanks for that. I had a look at the link and there was a lot of positive feedback. It certainly seems to be a service that would be used, it's a question of advertising and promoting in the right place. I have contacted a couple of large companies who I know operate the cycle to work scheme, just awaiting replies. For anyone who reads this and is interested, I will be operating under 'cycle tech manchester' and will hopefully be up and running in August .


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jun 2012)

we use a mobile bike mechanic, but not for every job. To take as an example - I need my mech hanger checked to see if it's vertical - that's best done in a proper workshop. The mobile mechanic has a first rate relationship with a good LBS, who happens to be a Madison dealer - so he's able to order stuff in very rapidly - and I think that's the key to his success


----------



## sparty69 (7 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> we use a mobile bike mechanic, but not for every job. To take as an example - I need my mech hanger checked to see if it's vertical - that's best done in a proper workshop. The mobile mechanic has a first rate relationship with a good LBS, who happens to be a Madison dealer - so he's able to order stuff in very rapidly - and I think that's the key to his success


 
I am able to get a trade account with Madison, so wouldn't have a problem with parts.


----------



## seashaker (8 Jun 2012)

I know there is a local in Swindon who has been going for years, picks bikes up from your house and drops back again next day. Competitive prices, have used him in the past and know a few others that do as well. A decent local advertising campaign def needed, I always try to use local services if I can, at the min though use a LBS (well triathlon shop) thats nearby as get running stuff from them as well.


----------



## Brad (8 Jun 2012)

The local bike shop experience is one that I like doing, going to the shop, discussing with what can be done with the bike along with having a browse around the store, so PERSONALLY, I wouldn't use a mobile repair service. That's just my opinion though


----------



## Herbie (8 Jun 2012)

sparty69 said:


> Hi, I've not been on for a while but I would appreciate your feedback regarding my intention to set up a mobile bike repair service. Is this the kind of service you would use?. I am researching the whole business but, as yet, I have not invested any money and before I do I need some idea as to whether or not it is a viable business proposition. I appreciate that a lot of people on this forum will have the capability to carry out basic running maintenance and repair jobs on their bikes, however, I believe that there is a market out there for this kind of service. More and more people are getting into cycling, even if it is only as a casual user or as a means of saving money on fuel. Thanks in advance of your assistance. Andy.


 


sparty69 said:


> Hi, I've not been on for a while but I would appreciate your feedback regarding my intention to set up a mobile bike repair service. Is this the kind of service you would use?. I am researching the whole business but, as yet, I have not invested any money and before I do I need some idea as to whether or not it is a viable business proposition. I appreciate that a lot of people on this forum will have the capability to carry out basic running maintenance and repair jobs on their bikes, however, I believe that there is a market out there for this kind of service. More and more people are getting into cycling, even if it is only as a casual user or as a means of saving money on fuel. Thanks in advance of your assistance. Andy.


 

I think its a great idea and i would use a service like this as i'm crap at anything mechanical...i wish you well...good luck


----------



## brockers (10 Jun 2012)

I've toyed with this idea for some time, and while I can see it working, I think there would be easier ways to make money (and where you don't end up getting sick of bicycles!). I've also heard you'll need to equip yourself with a (pretty pointless imo) Cytech just to get the public liability insurance. One problem might be the amount of stock and equipment - things like freewheels and removers, and all the tools for different cranks and chainsets for example. The upfront costs aren't going to be pretty either (van, insurance, Cytech, insurance, tools and spares). The way I'd go about it would be to try and get a bit of on-site spannering work in a shop first (even non-paid if necessary) just to find out what sort of problems you'll encounter and the stuff you'll need. I know of one bloke who tried it and went back to a workshop as the constant hassle of making sure the van was stocked with every part was too much aggro, and then another guy I met on a club ride (might even have been this guy) who told me he's doing OK at it (though he spent a couple of years spannering at Evans prior to going it alone). There's another outfit doing it near me who're on CycleFix, who also have a market stall on Saturdays to which people bring their bikes. They ( or he) manage to charge silly money for what I consider to be stupendously easy tasks. Mind you this is in a pretty pretentious area of SE London (remember the 'I Saw You Coming' Harry Enfield sketch?') where there's a lot of money around and where people consider those who can wield an Allen key (or doing anything remotely practical) to be some sort of genius.


----------



## sparty69 (10 Jun 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, a mixed bunch of positive and negative. I have looked long and hard at it and am aware of the outlay and pitfalls, but I am still willing to give it a go. I'm not afraid of hard work and know that the first couple of years will be difficult, finding customers (and my feet :-)), with little reward, hopefully enough to recoup my initial outlay. I am determined to give it a go and make a success, so I will keep you all posted as to how I'm doing, and if you find yourself in the Tameside, Glossop area in need of a repair to your bike, give me a call :-).


----------



## palinurus (10 Jun 2012)

There was a guy in this area once who had a mobile bike repair business but he combined it with fixing PC problems- one consideration might be other types of businesses which you could combine with mobile bike repair.

I think it could work, you'll have to create a fair bit of the demand yourself. I'm often being asked to do simple jobs on bikes for people I know, there's a whole load of folks who use bikes for transport but have very limited maintenance skills who might use a mobile service but they aren't likely to go looking for it. There's a guy in the local market who is making a good go of repairing bikes- often what we would refer to as BSOs on here. I suspect his customers would not go into the (relatively high-end) cycle shop in town.


----------



## XCM (16 Jun 2012)

If you live somewhere with no really local bike shop (ie people need to drive into town to get their bike to the shop), then start by advertising locally as a local service. Build up a loyal customer base...it'll happen quickly if you live in such a location (and you have the knowledge and exprience to ensure an excellent quality of work). Then start advertising the mobile service to a wider market later, using your existing customers to help you out by spreading the word. Works a treat...I've just done exactly that!

www.justbikerepairs.co.uk

It helps that I've worked in the Edinburgh cycle trade for half my life (so I could get parts cheap locally and didn't initially carry much stock, but did ensure a quick turnaround) and that I already had most of the tools. If you're not in this position it may be a bit harder, and there will be more of an initial outlay...but I'd still recommend you go for it! 

I'm now stocked to do 90% of repairs at people's houses, and if I need to order in parts I can have them in 24hrs and beat ALL the local bike shop prices and turnaround times....it's only taken a year or so to get to that stage.

Mate, go for it! But don't be half assed about it...commit, and go for it!

Sorry, this has been blatant plugging...but hopefully good advice too!!


----------



## sparty69 (16 Jun 2012)

XCM said:


> If you live somewhere with no really local bike shop (ie people need to drive into town to get their bike to the shop), then start by advertising locally as a local service. Build up a loyal customer base...it'll happen quickly if you live in such a location (and you have the knowledge and exprience to ensure an excellent quality of work). Then start advertising the mobile service to a wider market later, using your existing customers to help you out by spreading the word. Works a treat...I've just done exactly that!
> 
> www.justbikerepairs.co.uk
> 
> ...


 
Cheers XCM, that's really encouraging advice. I will heed it and go for it.


----------



## Enid Agnus Dei (19 Jun 2012)

Nice one mate I truly hope it works out for you.


----------



## festival (23 Jun 2012)

Ask yourself why there is not a thriving mobile workshop business everywhere.
Its almost impossible to come up with any kind of new idea that will give you a living nowadays, they either don't work or someone has beaten you to it. 
Although interest in cycling is booming most bike shops are surviving on doing deals and the money brought in from repairs & servicing.
The set up and running costs will be considerable considering the likely profit, but putting all this negative stuff aside, how many people do a job the love, its a lifestyle choice but just don't expect to make your fortune.


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2012)

Well I suppose if you are happy to survive on a couple of hundred quid a week at very best I would suggest you try it, for any more forget it.

I sell business start up packages, and train people to succeed and have done so with good success for many years. An interest in what you are going to be working on is very seldom what I want to here from new guys, if fact from experience those guys are doomed from the start. Nowadays you must first be focused on sales and marketing and be totally proactive in both to succeed.

Cycles are often seen by many as a cheap object and people expect repairs to be cheap. It is unlikely you will be able to charge the £50 per hour needed to make a good living whilst on the tools.

Now be proactive and go and ask your question on a car forum or a canoeing forum etc. because that is where you will get good answers from, see if they will employ somebody to come a service their bikes.

Combine cycle repair in with window cleaning, carpet cleaning, patio washing, grass and hedge cutting and then you may get a reasonable income.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (25 Jun 2012)

There is a bloke in my village who does bike repairs from his garage, went to have a chat to him and its all BSO's and halford full suspension jobbies that he deals with and hasnt worked on road bikes before. seems to enjoy tinkering and is easy enough to chat too, the nearest bike shop to me is about 8 miles away, halfords are further still so a mobile mechanic that could come to my work to fiddle would be great!

im in bristol this week so the LBS by my mums will get a good hammering if they can book me in! if not it will be Evans


----------



## Maylian (28 Jun 2012)

Got to admit I only recently came upon this kind of industry in Southampton. I noticed a business called Urge and it is a service I will be using, as with most people here I love my LBS but sometimes getting the bike in before it shuts is a pain, especially if you don't have access to a car.

Urge seem to be doing lots of advertising in my area as well, Facebook is probably a good start since you'll find that most friends will have similar interests so word of mouth may spread it faster. Also free workshops and checks which is where I saw them, obviously depending on when you're thinking of setting this up you could pop to your local skyride and meet cyclists there as well. Personally think its a great idea, not sure how much money is in it though.


----------



## screenman (28 Jun 2012)

So what would you guys think a reasonable hourly labour rate would be?


----------



## lpretro1 (24 Jul 2012)

There are already a few hundred mobile cycle repair outfits - see www.cyclefix.net for those who are qualified mechanics and are insured. How they operate varies - many have workshops as well as the mobile unit so can offer a broad range of services. I started up my own business 8 years ago and help to teach trainee mechanics at one of the country's best training schools. I work hard and make a living and enjoy it - as do many of these guys and gals. Mobiles are way more flexible than shops in both services provided and the hours they operate and where - hone, office, factory.


----------



## sparty69 (26 Jul 2012)

I complete my Cytech 2 training tomorrow, then I'll be ready to start advertising and working. There are a couple of other guys on the course doing the same thing as me. I'll keep you posted as to how things progress (that's if you're interested of course :-) ).


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jul 2012)

sparty69 said:


> I complete my Cytech 2 training tomorrow, then I'll be ready to start advertising and working. There are a couple of other guys on the course doing the same thing as me. I'll keep you posted as to how things progress (that's if you're interested of course :-) ).


 
A lad tried it around our way for a couple of years, he was from a cycle trade background. Unfortunately it didn't work out and he had to get a normal job again. That was a real shame as he only lived 5 minutes down the road from me, turn round was quick, work was good, prices good and he was a real nice guy, who you could chat with about ideas for the bike etc.
I wish he was still in business as I would still be using his services. Good luck with your venture I wish you well.


----------



## Servicemycycle (29 Jul 2012)

I do it part time at the moment! in the process of setting up a online store then I can get my bricks and mortar store!
go for it and good luck if you want to discuss idea's and what works for me drop me a PM 

John


----------



## sparty69 (4 Aug 2012)

Thanks John, I've dropped you a PM. I'm trying part time to start with to see if it's viable. I passed my Cytech 2 and wheel building course so I'm all ready to go now. My website is nearly ready www.cycletechtameside.co.uk, please visit and have a look.


----------



## lpretro1 (10 Aug 2012)

There ARE thriving mobile repair businesses all over the country - see www.cyclefix.net
I set up my business 8 years ago and every year gets busier and busier. If you are prepared to work hard then you can make it work - you won't make millions but it's great fun.
BTW Cytech is NOT the only qualification - far better is the City & Guilds - see http://www.bike-inn.co.uk/ and they will give you lots of help setting up your business too and ongoing support.


----------



## sparty69 (12 Aug 2012)

I'm on the cyclefix listing and am aware of the city & guilds qualification. I will consider them for any future training I do. Glad to hear you are doing well Ipretro1, hopefully my business will go the same way.


----------



## Servicemycycle (13 Aug 2012)

just looked at your site its really good! (far better than mine)!


----------



## Piemaster (14 Aug 2012)

I actually prefer using a local mobile service, more friendly than the nearer shops and quicker to get service from him - dunno if that means he's quieter than them though.
He does also work in one, possibly 2, of the shops in the area as well for some of the week as they don't get enough custom to make it worth employing a full-time mechanic themselves.


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2012)

Fingers crossed. Worth popping cards in local shops/supermarkets.


----------



## sparty69 (14 Aug 2012)

Thanks for all the responses guys. My website is a work in progress and will hopefully be fully finished and functional in the very near future. I must say that I'm pleased with it and am glad I splashed out on getting it done by a professional. I've been distributing my cards fossyant, so hopefully something will come from that. Thanks once again.


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2012)

There is a 'mobile bike mechanic' chap in Didsbury that's chained a day-glo bike to a railing with his advertising details on.


----------



## sparty69 (14 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> There is a 'mobile bike mechanic' chap in Didsbury that's chained a day-glo bike to a railing with his advertising details on.


 
That's quite a good idea!, so long as nobody nicks the bike :-)


----------



## Jake2.0 (28 Mar 2014)

Any chance of an update on how things are going?


----------

